# Ace Milano rear springs



## 108212 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have just had my Ace Milano 2004 MOT done, which it passed ok, but there was a recomendation that the rear springs were sat on the bump stops with no free travel. This of couse is with very little in the van.
The van has done just 8000 miles.
I am enquiring if anyone else has had the same problem, and what are my best options,
ie; heavier rated springs etc. 
Many thanks.............. Mike


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have seen mention of this before including an article in a motorhome magazine about it and it seems as I remember it that the 'bump stops' are not bump stops but part of the suspension system. It is normal for there to be only a small gap between the spring and the 'b.s.' so you probably have no problem. You will obviously need to get expert confirmation of this because I could be wrong ....... but that has never happened before in my 63 years :lol: ...... so you are probably 'good to go' 8) 

Harvey


----------

